# Cute Town Names?



## Jikyul (Apr 14, 2016)

Second copy of acnl, don't know if i wan to make a cycle town, or just have fun, either way, I need a cute name ; v ; any ideas <3


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 14, 2016)

I think Dewdrop is a cute one, or moonshine.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 14, 2016)

I just made a second town today too! I named mine rosebud. Theres a lot of pretty flower names you could name it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vintage Viola said:


> I think Dewdrop is a cute one, or moonshine.


These are both cute!!


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 14, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> I just made a second town today too! I named mine rosebud. Theres a lot of pretty flower names you could name it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I agree with the both of you <3


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 14, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> I just made a second town today too! I named mine rosebud. Theres a lot of pretty flower names you could name it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Rosebud is adorable!  And thanks!


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Rosebud is adorable!  And thanks!



you're welcome
I decieded on Kumaru && a town of bears


----------



## FuwaKiwi (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe Caramell? :3
It was the name of my old town^^


----------



## Luffcrossing (Apr 14, 2016)

I love the name Willowu


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 16, 2016)

Elrama
Robeline
Moonstone
Fayville
Rosemerrow
Snowmerrow
Woodbourne

Some of these are longer than 10, but these are just some names I saw


----------



## pastelbricks (Apr 16, 2016)

My town name is Merange. How abit Liliania, or rosehip?


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 16, 2016)

Rainbow
Stardew
Melody
Kawaii
Starion
Rosilla
Faireton


----------



## Marc Franks (Apr 16, 2016)

i think the perfect name for any village would be nutshell, Thats exactly where me and my villagers are living XD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 16, 2016)

slurpuff, or jumpluff


----------



## arbra (Apr 16, 2016)

zootopia


----------

